# Paddle Help



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

So this past weekend I maid my maiden voyage into kayaking. Its official Im screwed. I went yakking in the neuse river for some paper drum and didnt get one, but had a blast. One thing became apparent very quick I need a new paddle. Mine was a little short and I kept hitting my hands on the side of my yak. When I geo home I started my search. I get the reccomendations of a 230-240cm paddle, I am 5'10 and paddle a Ride 135. Should I try to find the 2 sizes to try out I was just thinking I would go with the 240cm. Also any suggestions on a nice affordable carbon/composite shaft paddle would be nice


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is how to select a paddle that fits.
Too Busy's Tech Tip - Select a paddle

Unless you've got really long arms I'd bet on a 230.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

,


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

BIG FINN said:


> Carbon shaft Aqua Bound 240.


wish I could have done it sooner


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I ended up settling on a Werner Capano 230cm, gonna try it out in the water this weekend, just couldnt pass up the deal I got....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Tacpayne said:


> I ended up settling on a Werner Capano 230cm, gonna try it out in the water this weekend, just couldnt pass up the deal I got....


The Werner Camano is what I got. I love mine! Compared to what I was using before, it's night and day.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> The Werner Camano is what I got. I love mine! Compared to what I was using before, it's night and day.


Yea I got the Camamo, just typed the wrong thing, gonna try it out this weekend


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

with the ride 135 i think a 240 might be better they are pretty wide.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

I ended up with 240 and I'm 175 and 5'8".


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

230 feels good to me, besides I already have it. Sitting on land it feels right compared to the 240, on the water may be different, but I'll find out this weekend. If it doesnt work out I guess you will see it for sale here


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a Ride and I own a 240 c.f. manta ray paddle. The extra width there is on a Ride means you'll need a longer paddle for better and more efficient strokes. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure about your paddling style, but I use a 230. I'm 6'1" with long arms... kinda obvious in the video I linked up.

With a nice high angle of attack a 230 is plenty. if you're a low angle touring style paddler, you'll need a bit more to get the blade fully engaged. 

A caution about longer paddles tho. The more distance between your hand and the blade, the more effort required. Your hand is the fulcrum of the lever, so use leverage to your advantage whenever possible.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I am happy with my purchase now, maybe someone is hoping I change my mind so I will put it on the marketplace. Sitting on land in my ride it feels comfortable, but I will be hitting the water this weekend to see. For the record the paddle that I got with the yak is 215 and looks like a whitewater paddle, so the new one is like going from a gremlin to a ferrari  THat thing beat the hell out of my knuckles on my maiden voyage last weekend, I still have the scrapes to prove it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The verdict is in, I love my new paddle. Took it out today and no more busted hands and wrists. The 230 was comfortable, but I could have also used a 240 fine I believe and would probably have got a 240 if I hadnt got such a deal on this one. The best thing is my old paddle weighed about 54oz and the new one is 27oz. On a side note I let my 10yr old paddle around the lake some... Im screwed guess Im looking for a second yak now


----------

